

Coming on Kickstarter – Indigenous Craftsmen Shoes - waqasaday
http://markhor.co/k

======
waqasaday
Hi HN, we have been working for over 6 months on our first shoe collection.
This will be launched on Kickstarter as we need backers to successfully launch
it.

Would really appreciate any feedback on the landing page or product itself.

